# Looking for A Good Target Compound Set-Up



## hoytshooter31 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm asking for the full set-up: bow, sight, rest, stabilizer, peep, arrows, release, etc.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a 2009 Vantage Elite that is a pure shooter for $500. I just sold a sight that I would have worked a deal out for ya, but all I have is the bow. 28.5" spirals, 50-60#. Configuration will allow you to go from 28 to 29 with only cam chabges. Anything else will require string, cams, limbs to stay at 60# range. I have a few state records with this bow along with about 10-12 state titles. Black ano riser.


----------



## hoytshooter31 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for the offer, i'm looking more for suggestions, rather than offers. That sounds like a great price and a great bow, but i'm not quite ready to buy.

Thanks, Devin


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

With a budget of $700 your gonna have to be for used bows because your not buying a target bow for $700. Well you may be able to find one or two close to that but your just getting the bow. 

You may have a hard time finding a bow, rest, sight, scope, stabs, arrows and a release for $700. 

Heck I could spend that much just on a sight and stabs if buying new. 

That being said you kind of have to figure out what you like or want. If your a Hoyt fan you kind of already know what they make and offer. :wink: 

For the record I have two Katera XLs that I have shot for target for sale. Well the camo one is up for sale the all black is still getting hunting duty but its also available. Unlike that VE this one is a 27.5" dl :wink: also have a CBE Quadlite for sale :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytshooter31 (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright, soo what am I looking at bottom line for a full package? Bow and all


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

New??? A sight, scope and lens will set ya back $450+. Stabs(front,side,weights,QD,side rod mount) your looking at $250+ depending on which brand. Rest $100, shafts 90+ a dozen(depends on aluminum or carbon), points,nocks,fletching $40, super peep kit $45, release $75-200. Now the bow...target model figure $700-1400. Now ya know why $700 won't get ya much new. Start looking on here for used stuff.


----------



## hoytshooter31 (Oct 3, 2012)

Any suggestions on some good starter equipment? (sights, rest, scope, release, arrows)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

hoytshooter31 said:


> Any suggestions on some good starter equipment? (sights, rest, scope, release, arrows)


Me personally, I don't believe in "starter equipment". There is a reason for that. If you already shoot and know you like to shoot, buy better equipment for the simple fact that if you try and save $ buying lesser equipment once you get your feet wet your just going to end up replacing it with better equipment. Don't buy a cheap sight because it was $150 when you can get a good sight used for $200 or a new one for $300. Because $150 for crap plus $300 for new is much more of a hit on the pocket then $200 used.

Arrows are arrows, buy what you need for what you want to shoot. If you are going to be shooting indoors find the best deal you can on good arrows. For field the same rules apply. Cheap arrows aren't that much of a bargin of good arrows. But buy the correct arrow for the job. If your shooting indoors buy a fatter carbon or X7, if your shooting field buy shafts for field. Be it GT Pros or ACCs. But don't buy some fat arrow for indoors and try to bring it over to field because your gonna be ticked off before too long. But if field is your main focus then anything skinner then a fat indoor arrow will work for both venues. You can get a few sights cheaper that are great sights without breaking the bank. You can usually find a CBE like I mentioned earlier around $200 used. But you can also get their Tek Target new for about $200 which is MUCH better then a lot of sights that people use or get because they are trying to save some money. If I could find a CBE Quadlite or TRU Ball for around $200 there is no way I would go with something else because it was new or cheaper.

For a rest whichever blade rest you like, find it and buy it. Be it a Pro Tuner, AAE Pro Blade or Freakshow, TT Spring Steel or whatever else is out there. Be it used or new you can't go wrong with any of them really. I have shot a Tuner since the 90s but will be switching to a Freakshow this year. BUT if you really like a dropaway..then buy one and go with that. There is nothing wrong with that but get a good one. Your not going to be shooting a handful of arrows and it needs to be adjustable for tuning purposes. 

As for releases...really it doesn't matter what you get to start. It's not going to be the only or the last release you buy and unless you just get super lucky or refuse to buy something else, a year or so from now your not going to be shooting the same one. It takes time to find the right release for you. Nobody really makes a bad target release but there are a ton of them so it's really about finding the one that fits you and your style. A hinge is a hinge and a thumb trigger is a thumb trigger for the most part but you need to figure out which one fits your hand best and feels right to you. Which is going to take a lot of trying and buying. 

You hear a bunch of "hunters" say they have X amount of shots on a rest, sights or whatever...I promise you that 98% of them have a 10th of the shots on their gear that they claim to have. I always laugh at the number of shots that guys claim to have taken on their gear for a given time period. Buy good gear. If it takes a little extra waiting and saving to get better gear...do it. You have a bow now. So if you have to shoot what you have now for target or buy the bow you want and put your hunting sight on it then do it. Don't buy gear to "hold you over".


----------



## hoytshooter31 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kade said:


> You can get a few sights cheaper that are great sights without breaking the bank. You can usually find a CBE like I mentioned earlier around $200 used. But you can also get their Tek Target new for about $200 which is MUCH better then a lot of sights that people use or get because they are trying to save some money. If I could find a CBE Quadlite or TRU Ball for around $200 there is no way I would go with something else because it was new or cheaper.


What are your thoughts on Cartel sights and scopes?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

hoytshooter31 said:


> What are your thoughts on Cartel sights and scopes?


see my comments on cheaper sights.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I'de look around on this site for good used equipment. MY indoor rig cost less than 700 bucks. Hoyt protec, trophy taker drop rest, toxtonics scope and an old oki 28" main and 12" side stabilizers. I know it'll shoot better than I can shoot it, because the man I got it from did. He shot a perfect vegas round with it.


----------

